# Mallorca



## Bartandmeike (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi everyone,
we are hopefully going to move to Mallorca in the new year. lane:
At the moment we are looking for any information that will make this move as smooth as possible. We have a little son, 7 months old and are moving from Ireland to Mallorca (though my husband is originally from Holland and I'm german).
Can anyone tell us if there is a possibility to buy second hand furniture on the island? Also can you bring in your own car via ferry?
Any other relevant infos would be greatly appreciated.
Best regards and a happy new year
Bart & Meike


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Bartandmeike said:


> Hi everyone,
> we are hopefully going to move to Mallorca in the new year. lane:
> At the moment we are looking for any information that will make this move as smooth as possible. We have a little son, 7 months old and are moving from Ireland to Mallorca (though my husband is originally from Holland and I'm german).
> Can anyone tell us if there is a possibility to buy second hand furniture on the island? Also can you bring in your own car via ferry?
> ...



Welcome to the forum. All I know of Mallorca is that its apparently expensive - well compared to the mainland. I'm sure there will be many places to buy second hand furniture - I'm sure the local newspapers will have a lot too!

As for your car, wll it will be very costly to bring it over, it would have to be matriculated and taxed etc in Spain and of course it will always be a RHD car (thats assuming you're bringing it from the UK)

I'll see if I can find any previous posts on here about Mallorca for you to have a look at

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...advice-moving-majorca.html?highlight=Mallorca
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ing-palma-de-mallorca.html?highlight=Mallorca
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ng-my-family-mallorca.html?highlight=Mallorca
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp.../15887-moving-majorca.html?highlight=Mallorca

Jo xxx


----------



## odette ola (Aug 16, 2010)

Bartandmeike said:


> Hi everyone,
> we are hopefully going to move to Mallorca in the new year. lane:
> At the moment we are looking for any information that will make this move as smooth as possible. We have a little son, 7 months old and are moving from Ireland to Mallorca (though my husband is originally from Holland and I'm german).
> Can anyone tell us if there is a possibility to buy second hand furniture on the island? Also can you bring in your own car via ferry?
> ...


Hi Bart & Meike
Did you take the leap and moved to Mallorca?
I'm on my way to visit my daughter in Palma. So looking forward to explore Palma and look for opportunities to start a business of some sort.


----------



## jmthomas (Jun 13, 2010)

There's a long post about starting a business in spain - read it! A good friend of mine from south africa who has lived (and had his own business) here for 15 years(?) Has just returned from South Africa and wants so much to return there as he can get things done and do business there and make more money without all the problems created here by the local and central government that is found here. 

Opportunities also a difficult to find and if you do not speak the language the problems are amplified - having said that some do manage but it is often harder than anticipated, good luck


----------

